# Clicking when pedaling hard



## asdasd44 (Apr 24, 2007)

My bike started clicking on todays ride when I pedal hard, usually when standing and mashing up a hill. It happens when the drive side crank is at 7:00, and happens every rotation, but goes away when I let up on the pedals. The bike is very new, less than 200 miles, but has old pedals on it (basically worn out SPDs). How can I find out what is making this noise?


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

This topic has been covered on and off throughout the years. Try a search. Here's one that I saved as reference. A little grease on the the threads of my pedals solved my problem.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=91830&highlight=clicking


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

You many find the following links helpful in tracking it down:

http://sheldonbrown.com/creaks.html

AND

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=123

It's usually just a matter of patiently removing, cleaning, 
re-lubricating, and re-torquing fasteners until it quiets down.


----------



## TrekJeff (Mar 14, 2007)

Grease the seat post.


----------



## purplepaul (Nov 21, 2002)

I had a creak that appeared under hard pedalling and I checked everything I could think of: pedals, chainrings, BB (even took it out and wrapped it with Teflon tape), water bottle cages, hubs, rear cluster. All to no avail. Eventually I washed the bike. And what did I find? A cracked rear rim at the spoke eyelet. Bummer.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Jul 7, 2007)

Mebbe it's your kickstand...


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

Or the basket....


----------



## miso (Aug 17, 2006)

This thread also covers bike ticking in detail

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=813473#poststop

It's probably the bottom bracket but it could also be from somewhere you wouldn't expect. A good rule of thumb is to start with the parts that are easiest to lube/tighten and cheapest to replace.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I had the same problem. It turned out to be the plastic spoke protector on the rear wheel.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

*I have cheap clipless pedals*

that came with my bike, and they click loudly when I mash on them. I know it's the pedals because when I put my MTB pedals on there was no click. There is nothing to do about it until I get new pedals.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

try wrapping the pedal threads with plumber's tape.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

If all else failed you could always check your knee!


----------



## rush01 (Aug 29, 2007)

Try switching out pedals and see if it goes away.


----------



## DirtyBits (Apr 9, 2007)

I have seen the same issue when the rear quick release was not tightened enough. Some quick release designs required quite a bit of force to be properly closed. The problem seems to occur more on carbon fiber rear triangles. 

Another good link (probably posted elsewhere in different threads) is here:
http://www.jimlangley.net/wrench/keepitquiet.html


----------

